# Scampi, Ya or Na?



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I love Scampi, and have seen it on the menu at restaraunts a couple of times.I've nearly agonized over it, wanting so badly to eat it, yet I was not sure if this was UBS compatible.My concern was it had dairy or too high a fat content, I wanted to know, based on your knowledge, is Scampi a ok? Should I be concerned with consuming this, or is it fine to buy?


----------



## 14314 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think most people find different foods act as triggers. So plenty of people can probably eat Scampi and some probably can't. There's no set list as to what you can and can't eat. The only way you'll find out if it is a trigger for you is to try some.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Is there anything specifically in Scampi, dairy, which would be troublesome?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depending on who makes it large amounts of fat from butter may be a problem.Some people find the large amounts of garlic in it will effect gas odor, others do find garlic bothers their IBS.Better to do steamed, broiled without butter or boiled shrimp if you want to avoid those.The plainer the food the more likely it is to not contain a ton of fat or other things that may be triggers.If you make it at home you can limit the fat, etc. to a level that is not a problem for you. Eating out they generally add the maximum amount of fat and stuff to make it really tasty.Try using http://www.google.com type in the dish and recipe. That will give you a few samples of typical preparations. If you don't know when you are at a restaraunt ask how it is prepared. you can often ask to have the bad stuff removed in preparation.K.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by volatile:I love Scampi, and have seen it on the menu at restaraunts a couple of times.I've nearly agonized over it, wanting so badly to eat it, yet I was not sure if this was UBS compatible.My concern was it had dairy or too high a fat content, I wanted to know, based on your knowledge, is Scampi a ok? Should I be concerned with consuming this, or is it fine to buy?


I would only eat it if I planned a quick exit from the restaurant and lived 5 min away. Scampi? WOW! Very daring...


----------

